# Dontstop is bending over, decide how that is going to happen



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2007)

_ 

Any ideas?_


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2007)

Good thread.


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

Tell my wife and kids I love them...

I'm going in......


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2007)

So whatever gets the most votes she will take a picture of? This is an agreement correct?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> So whatever gets the most votes she will take a picture of? This is an agreement correct?



_

At least that is what I understood about it._


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2007)

I think it is a good idea.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 7, 2007)

I voted because I am an asshole guy, but I wonder if this is inappropriate since she hasn't posted in a while. If she were still posting, we would simply say its all in fun and games. She hasn't posted in a while, and that sort of makes this thread seem creepy.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

She posted in another thread (today, I think) that prompted this thread.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's where she agreed to it.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 7, 2007)

this thread is going to take off like Albob's hair


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I voted because I am an asshole guy, but I wonder if this is inappropriate since she hasn't posted in a while. If she were still posting, we would simply say its all in fun and games. She hasn't posted in a while, and that sort of makes this thread seem creepy.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/85329-start-thread-open-chat-today.html#post1714384


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 7, 2007)

thong

or
tight

shorts


she is very cute


----------



## KentDog (Dec 7, 2007)

I can't believe you didn't even include thong. What kind of options are these? In jeans?  Whose idea was it to leave it to the bunny?


----------



## KentDog (Dec 7, 2007)

There should have only been two options: thong or naked.

The whole point was to compare her picture with the one of Keyra's posted, and Keyra's in a thong. The only other pictures of that girl I have seen are of her naked ass.


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn it.  I misread the thread and though it was what _would _happen if you were behind her.....


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2007)

KentDog said:


> I can't believe you didn't even include thong. What kind of options are these? In jeans?  Whose idea was it to leave it to the bunny?



_Bikini, thong, lets consider it the same thing in this thread. _


----------



## KelJu (Dec 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Here's where she agreed to it.



Oh snap, I missed that. I have been asleep for 18 hours. In that case I demand naked booty shots of Dontstop!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 7, 2007)

KentDog said:


> I can't believe you didn't even include thong. What kind of options are these? In jeans?  Whose idea was it to leave it to the bunny?


Ehhh ... mine I think.  Well his, but he tried to opt out and I trapped him back in it again sorta.  But I suggested a thong or nekid I swear I did.  He went the high road ...   

Kill da wabiiiit ....


----------



## Titansgymflunky (Dec 7, 2007)

seems to be going pretty steady until you get to naked which has 7 votes


----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2007)

I can't wait!


----------



## Titansgymflunky (Dec 7, 2007)

I put down bikini and tight shorts, I aint tryin to be to harsh on her lol


----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2007)

this would be a good shot:


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

But the clothes are getting in the way!


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 7, 2007)

It's good to have DontStop back. Every forum needs a hot flirty chick.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> But the clothes are getting in the way!



Nudity is the strangest thing to me. I find partial nudity to be 1000 x hotter than total nudity. Cleavage is sexier than bare breast. Thongs are sexier than a frontal pussy shot. 

I guess I have a powerful imagination, and reality never lives up to my imagination.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 7, 2007)

I never really left...I've just been watching...and waiting


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 7, 2007)

How sneaky of you.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 7, 2007)

Thong.


----------



## Titansgymflunky (Dec 7, 2007)

oh snap! its that chick. Full nudity is by all meens the way to go.


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I never really left...I've just been watching...and waiting


 
I think this thread is a disgrace, and am ashamed at the behaviour made towards DontStop.

As as mature and responsible member I think it would be only fair if DontStop PM's me pics of her naked form, and I shall discern in the name of taste and decency if they should indeed be displsayed on this public forum. In this way she will retain her dgnity.

All female members are encouraged to do likewise.


----------



## zombul (Dec 7, 2007)

.......


----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I never really left...I've just been watching...and waiting


----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2007)

if she posts a pic of her ass, at least in underwear or bikini, I will make her an Elite Member!


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 7, 2007)

what do I get if I post a pic of _my_ ass


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> what do I get if I post a pic of _my_ ass



hey it worked for jim snow


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2007)

Prince said:


> if she posts a pic of her ass, at least in underwear or bikini, I will make her an Elite Member!



hahahaha awesome!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 7, 2007)

Prince said:


> if she posts a pic of her ass, at least in underwear or bikini, I will make her an Elite Member!


Hey no fair you made me do it nude....


----------



## KentDog (Dec 7, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> what do I get if I post a pic of _my_ ass


Prob a two day ban.

Dang, now I haven't seen Dont Stop's ass, but she's got some serious competition:


Prince said:


>


----------



## KentDog (Dec 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ehhh ... mine I think.  Well his, but he tried to opt out and I trapped him back in it again sorta.


Maybe I was a little quick to judge; it looks like jeans have 5 votes so far .


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2007)

Prince said:


> if she posts a pic of her ass, at least in underwear or bikini, I will make her an Elite Member!



_This should be a rule to every women here. _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2007)

_So day 2 of this thread. People voted..   

_


----------



## DontStop (Dec 8, 2007)

I'll take a picture when I can. It's hard when I work 10 hours north of my residence.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 8, 2007)

So how come you're working so far away from your home? What kind of work are you doing? :hmm:


----------



## DontStop (Dec 8, 2007)

I work at the Albian Sands Expansion (oil sands) an hour north of Fort McMurry. I'm in Document Control here on site which means I'm in charge of site drawings, CWP's, Transmittals, and D-size Drawings. Basically records and distribution of them.

The camp I'm on is SUPER nice though

TOP PROJECTS | Alberta Construction Magazine


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2007)

Damn you must be pulling in some serious coin.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 8, 2007)

Shit, that does sound nice. Beats the Campus (University College Utrecht) where I'm going. You get a great room and amazing sports facilities, but I guess you don't have much time to enjoy it, if you're working 10h a day. I guess the salary's nice though. Are you currently still working out?

You're a good sport BTW. I didn't think you'd actually post pics. Especially since there's _no way _you're going to beat Keyra.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 8, 2007)

It is nice. And the money I'm making is pretty good. However most of the money I'm making is going to go for school costs, as for I still want to be an equine vet. The camp is nice and surprisingly I'm in the gym there every morning at four and then immediately after work

Keyra's isn't that great...it's not like she's the only girl in existence with a nice ass


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You're a good sport BTW. I didn't think you'd actually post pics. Especially since there's _no way _you're going to beat Keyra.



I haven't seen a pic yet.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 8, 2007)

boy shorts


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 8, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> boy shorts



that would work, or thong all the way....


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 8, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I work at the Albian Sands Expansion (oil sands) an hour north of Fort McMurry. I'm in Document Control here on site which means I'm in charge of site drawings, CWP's, Transmittals, and D-size Drawings. Basically records and distribution of them.
> 
> The camp I'm on is SUPER nice though
> 
> TOP PROJECTS | Alberta Construction Magazine




must be alot of cute horny boys?


We ever I was in a Fire Camp on a Campagn Fire you would have 1000 horny guys and 50 girls.  It was not fair


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I still want to be an equine vet. T



that is very cool


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2007)

DontStop said:


> It is nice. And the money I'm making is pretty good. However most of the money I'm making is going to go for school costs, as for I still want to be an equine vet. The camp is nice and surprisingly I'm in the gym there every morning at four and then immediately after work
> 
> Keyra's isn't that great...it's not like she's the only girl in existence with a nice ass


I saw a video on that place once they said a 21 year old truck driver could make $100,000 a year and experienced welders $200,000 a year......here I am pushing clean power for the good of the planet making chump change and the competition whose product destroys are raking it in....makes my stomach hurt....


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 8, 2007)

not that I'm trying to be a poor sport....but I posted a pic in boy shorts for free...I didn't get nothin!! 

so how long do people have to vote before it's decided??


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 8, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> not that I'm trying to be a poor sport....*but I posted a pic in boy shorts for free*...I didn't get nothin!!
> 
> so how long do people have to vote before it's decided??



My favorite pic in the entire gallery


----------



## goob (Dec 8, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> not that I'm trying to be a poor sport....but I posted a pic in boy shorts for free...I didn't get nothin!!
> 
> so how long do people have to vote before it's decided??


 
Advertising's a bitch eh?  You do look good in underwear though....


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 8, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I saw a video on that place once they said a 21 year old truck driver could make $100,000 a year and experienced welders $200,000 a year......here I am pushing clean power for the good of the planet making chump change and the competition whose product destroys are raking it in....makes my stomach hurt....



Yeah but you have a house with no mortgage.  You're way ahead of the game.


----------



## Twigz (Dec 10, 2007)

Prince said:


> if she posts a pic of her ass, at least in underwear or bikini, I will show her my Elite Member!


 

 for god sakes man you're married!!!


----------



## Matt Taylor (Dec 10, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Nudity is the strangest thing to me. I find partial nudity to be 1000 x hotter than total nudity. Cleavage is sexier than bare breast. Thongs are sexier than a frontal pussy shot.
> 
> I guess I have a powerful imagination, and reality never lives up to my imagination.



Until you brought that up... I thought I was the only one. I never did like porn that much... it just seems creepy or slimy to me. I absolutely love looking at scantily dressed gorgeous women!

Having never seen Dontstop before, I am gonna have to say "tight shorts" please...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 10, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> not that I'm trying to be a poor sport....but I posted a pic in boy shorts for free...I didn't get nothin!!
> 
> so how long do people have to vote before it's decided??



Nice pooper!


----------

